# Kirk's vs Bonners?



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 16, 2016)

Many recipes I've came across call for liquid Castille soap. Both Dr. Bronners and Kirks sell a version. Is there much difference between the two or could u swap them out in recipes,


----------



## Muskette (Jan 16, 2016)

I believe Kirk's is a coconut soap and Dr. Bronner's is a vegetable blend soap, so they are not the same product other than that they are both liquid soaps. I wouldn't even call either one of them Castile, as I'm old school and believe the term Castile should be reserved for 100% olive oil soaps. So, depending on what kind of recipe you need liquid Castile for, you may need the 100% olive oil Castile or it might not matter what type of liquid soap you use.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 16, 2016)

From their ingredients lists, they are very different from each other. Dr. Bronner's ingredient list looks like real soap- the kind of liquid soap that myself and others here on the forum would make with oils and potassium hydroxide, etc..., while Kirk's is detergent-based with foaming agents.

Edited to add: Muskette is correct- neither is a true Castile, which is made with 100% olive oil.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jan 16, 2016)

Did you know that you can make your own liquid soap from scratch?  That is what I would use.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 16, 2016)

If you're not able or willing to make liquid soap from scratch like Susie, Irish Lass, and many other soapers here, then you'll want to use the commercial "castile" product that your skin likes best, if you're making something to use on your body.


----------



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 17, 2016)

I have watched quite a few tutorials on making liquid Castille soap and iill admit, I've yet to make the jump into cold process soap. I wish I could back track and start there but I didn't. I've made a lot of products and that isn't one of them, maybe I'll try and find a good cold process first timer tutorial.


----------



## Susie (Jan 17, 2016)

Here is a great thread to read an awesome tutorial:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

And here is a tutorial I put together on what I consider the easiest method to make liquid soap:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852


----------



## Arimara (Jan 17, 2016)

Take Susie's advice. It will save you pain, torment, and a stick blender.


----------

